# 436 Acres of Muskingum County Woodlands to Become First-Ever Ohio Forest Legacy Proje



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A 436-acre forested area located in Muskingum County and owned by Superior Hardwoods of Ohio, Inc. is the first woodland in the state to become permanently protected through the federal Forest Legacy Program, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Forestry. Media invited to meet landowner and review national conservation program 

More...


----------

